# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  A mund të flas me kamerë me dikë që ka Windows?

## donarti07

une kam ble nje comp apple me program mac si mundem me perdor kamern ne mesenger hotmail.

a ndoshta  eshte e pa munder une me mac me fol me dika qe e ka windos!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

mjafton te instalosh microsoft messenger per MAC OS

----------


## JoniShkodran

Skype punon 100%.

Per messngerin nuk jam i sigurt, por s'ma ha mendja.

----------


## E=mc²

> Skype punon 100%.
> 
> Per messngerin nuk jam i sigurt, por s'ma ha mendja.


Si nuk ta ha mendja ? Po Ardi qe e ka thene di dicka me shum, pastaje une punoje me Mac dhe Linux, dhe eshte e mundur te lidhesh, kur mer nje version te mac ose linux. Nuk ka asnje prog mos te funksionoje eshte e mundur te funksionoje dhe eshte shum me mire madje.

donarti07, *Kliko ketu dhe jepi save to disc*

Kalofsh sa me mire.

P.s Moderator eshte nje faqe zyrtare e Microsoft nuk besoje se bie ne kundershtim me rregulloren. Nese eshte e pa lejuar ju kerkoje ndjes dhe mund te fshihet postimi pasi e ndihmoje me mp anetarin ne fjale.

----------


## JoniShkodran

> Si nuk ta ha mendja ? Po Ardi qe e ka thene di dicka me shum, pastaje une punoje me Mac dhe Linux, dhe eshte e mundur te lidhesh, kur mer nje version te mac ose linux. Nuk ka asnje prog mos te funksionoje eshte e mundur te funksionoje dhe eshte shum me mire madje.
> 
> donarti07, *Kliko ketu dhe jepi save to disc*
> 
> Kalofsh sa me mire.
> 
> P.s Moderator eshte nje faqe zyrtare e Microsoft nuk besoje se bie ne kundershtim me rregulloren. Nese eshte e pa lejuar ju kerkoje ndjes dhe mund te fshihet postimi pasi e ndihmoje me mp anetarin ne fjale.


Kamera ne messnger mac punon vetem kur ke corporate account, jo per personal account.
http://blogs.zdnet.com/igeneration/?p=280

Atehere nqs zotnia ka corporate account kamera do punoje.
Nqs zotnia s'ka corporate account, atehere t'bajne prove Skype.

Atehere, nqs une jam akoma gabim, ose ti di prap me shume se une (ose se artikulli), me korrigjo.

----------


## erioni_el

mos u hallakat kot se punon mjafton qe windows mesenger te download versionin per mac.
 sic ka windows mesenger per windos  ka per macc ka dhe per  linux .

----------


## BvizioN

Une bleva para dy javesh MacBook dhe eshte hera e pare qe punoj me mac. Per 12 vite rresht kam perdorur vetem PC. Ngaqe gjithmone kam perdorur MSN messenger, u ndodha perpara ketij problemi te njejte. Versionet e messengerit qe nxjerr mikrosofti per mac, kane funksione te kufizuara ne lidhje me ato versione qe perdoren ne windows, per arsye qe kuptohen lehte. 

Sidocofte, me i peraferti, i cili ka dhe finksionin e videocall (pa ze) eshte *aMSN* per mendimin tim.

Kerkoje ne google dhe provoje.

----------


## JACK FOLLA

Edhe une (Win) me nje shokun tim qe ka MAC nuk arrij qe ta shoh me kamer ne MSN, pra problemi ekziston dhe nuk mjafton qe te shkarkosh MSN per MAC sepse eshte normale qe nje qe ka MAC shkarkon versionin per MAC dhe jo ate per PC.

----------


## darwin

Përdorni Yahoo Messenger Mac dhe bini rehat (përfshirë webcamin tuaj të domosdoshëm)..pse duhet me çdo kusht me përdor MSN?

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Edhe une (Win) me nje shokun tim qe ka MAC nuk arrij qe ta shoh me kamer ne MSN, pra problemi ekziston dhe nuk mjafton qe te shkarkosh MSN per MAC sepse eshte normale qe nje qe ka MAC shkarkon versionin per MAC dhe jo ate per PC.


Eshte e vertete, sepse edhe une kam te njejtat probleme.
Ndersa me skype sic e tha edhe JoniShkodrani funksionon shume mire.

----------


## landleli

Bota e lire i ka keto. Nuk e kuptoj se perse nguleni tek MSN dhe perdorni vetem ate?

Nese MSN-ja nuk shkon, shume mire mund te perdorni Skype ose Yahoo Messenger.

Parulla klasike e Molles eshte "Think Different!" (Mendo ndryshe!) d.m.th. mos qendroni skllever te PC-se dhe microsoftit.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Arushi Taotao

Mos u lodhni kot me Msn.Nuk e ka akoma funksionin e videokonferences midis Win dhe Mac.Skype eshte me i pershtatshmi .Amsn eshte i rende si program dhe shpesh here nxjerr probleme.. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## gimi_sky

quditem qe nje pyetje shum e thjesht mund te pergjigjet ne menyre aq te komplikuar..
pyetja ishte shum e thjeshtë: "A punon kamera me msn ne mac"
pergjigja eshte edhe me e thjeshtë: JO

me skype funkcionon shum bukur, por mjerisht skype nuk është shperndare ende sa duhet.. dhe nëse kontaktet tuaja nuk kan skype, s'mund të komunikosh me ta.. 

yahoo messenger mund ta instalosh, por nese te gjitha kontaktet kan vetëm msn, 
mund te komunikosh me vetveten.. dhe ne kete rast nuk te nevoitet kamera,
mjafton te qendrosh para pasqyres  :shkelje syri: 

@erioni_el: Funkcionon te ti kamera, apo ja fute kot?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Yahoo! komunikon me MSN Live ska pse te instaloje msn mund te flase nga Y! me kontakte MSN

----------


## gimi_sky

Ardi_Pg_ID: Me komunikim mendon mund të shkruash apo edhe të bisedosh me mikro dhe kamerë? E instalova Yahoo! por me MSN kontakte mundem vetëm të "shkruhem".. ndoshta ka ndonjë opcion të fshehur që nuk e kam gjetë ende..

----------


## LuLiKraS

Njer MAC është për Marketing...  Web design , Photo Design , etj... po per as një gjë tjter...

----------

